# Was man alles Gutes machen kann (Kasus)



## Vgbndlbn

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe den Satz gesehen:



> Was man aus Resten alles Gutes machen kann!



Also die Frage lautet: Ist der Satz grammatikalisch richtig?

Wenn ja, dann ist *alles* das Bezugswort und_ *Gutes*_ die Apposition?
Gibt es überhaupt einen Bedeutungsunterschied, wenn ich _*alles Gute*_ stattdessen im Satz benutzen?

Danke im Voraus.
Gruß


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Schritt 1: _*Was* man aus Resten machen kann!
_Schritt 2: _*Was* man aus Resten *Gutes* machen kann!_
Schritt 3: _*Was* man aus Resten alles *Gutes* machen kann!


__

was ... alles
wer ... alles

_frägt nach der Gesamtheit von Dingen/Personen:

_Was weißt Du alles über Beethoven?
Wer war alles auf der Party?




_Vgl. _alles Gute_: _Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute.




_
PS
_*Was* man aus Resten *Gutes* machen kann!_ Vgl. *Was* gibt es _*Neues*?_


----------



## manfy

Zusatzinfo zu Schimmelreiter:

"Gutes" ist das Akkusativobjekt (Nominativ, Neutrum, Singular: Gutes/das Gute/ein Gutes)
"alles" ist ein Indefinitpronomen (bzw. hier eigentlich Indefinitartikel (ein Gutes -> nichts/allerlei Gutes) und bezieht sich auf das Akkusativobjekt

Bei Umformung zum Hauptsatz erkennt man dies besser:
Man kann aus Resten *Gutes* machen. (Frage nach Akkusativ: _Wen oder was_ kann man aus Resten machen? -> Gutes!)
Man kann aus Resten *viel/nichts/allerlei Gutes* machen.

Man kann aus Resten *alles* machen. (Indefinitartikel hat hier kein Bezugswort und beschreibt 'ein unbestimmtes etwas' = alles mögliche)

_Anmerkung:
_Man kann aus Resten *alles Gutes* machen.  (Dies scheint zwar grammatikalisch korrekt zu sein (!??), klingt im Hauptsatz aber äußerst sonderbar!! Die Ersatzform 'allerlei' klingt richtiger und idiomatischer)


----------



## Schimmelreiter

manfy said:


> "alles" ist ein Indefinitpronomen (bzw. hier eigentlich Indefinitartikel (ein Gutes -> nichts/allerlei Gutes) und bezieht sich auf das Akkusativobjekt


Bist Du Dir sicher? Ich bin mir bei Grammatikterminologie oft ziemlich unsicher. Das Indefinitpronomen _alles_ *verhält* sich in _was alles/wer alles_ wie ein unveränderliches, unflektiertes, bezugswortloses Adverb: 

_Mit wem *alles* hast du geredet?_

Nicht zu verwechseln mit _genitivus partitivus_: 

_Mit wem *aller* hast du geredet?_

Kongruenz mit einem Referenten gibt es aber nicht:

_*Mit wem *allem* hast du geredet?_



Bottom line:
Mir erscheint _alles_ in _Was man aus Resten *alles* Gutes machen kann!_ als adverbiell gebraucht und mit nichts übereingestimmt. Deshalb habe ich die Bildung des in Rede stehenden Satzes als Prozess darzustellen versucht:


Schimmelreiter said:


> Schritt 1: _*Was* man aus Resten machen kann!_


Nun wird _Gutes_ eingefügt, im Akkusativ mit _was _übereingestimmt:


Schimmelreiter said:


> Schritt 2: _*Was* man aus Resten *Gutes* machen kann!_


Und schließlich kommt jenes quasiadverbielle _alles_ hinzu:


Schimmelreiter said:


> Schritt 3: _*Was* man aus Resten alles *Gutes* machen kann!_


----------



## manfy

Tja, ich bin mir eben nicht sicher - deswegen meine abschließende Anmerkung.

Dazu hab ich jetzt aber herausgefunden, 'allerelei' gilt als unbestimmtes Zahlwort und funktioniert somit praktisch wie ein Adverb (= unflektiert und bestimmt das Bezugswort näher).
Man kann aus Resten *allerlei Gutes* machen.

Beim Nebensatz:
[Es ist nicht zu glauben,] *was man aus Resten alles Gutes machen kann! *
ABER:
[Es ist nicht zu glauben,] *was man aus Resten allerlei Gutes machen kann! *
[Diese Liste zeigt,] *dass man aus Resten allerlei Gutes machen kann! *

Ergo: 'Gutes' muss in diesen Sätzen syntaktisch verschiedene Funktionen haben, oder?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

In





manfy said:


> *was man aus Resten alles Gutes machen kann!*


ist _Gutes _wohl eine Apposition zu _was_ und in





manfy said:


> *dass man aus Resten allerlei Gutes machen kann!*


ein Objekt. 

Komplett verschieden scheinen sich mir aber _alles_ und _allerlei_ zu verhalten: _allerlei _klar attributiv und _alles _adverbiell, so ähnlich wie _​insgesamt._


----------



## manfy

Bei der Terminologie muss ich auch oft nachschlagen - bei der Unzahl von oft überlappender Terminologie ist dies kein Wunder...

Ich hab jetzt etwas gefunden:
"alles Gutes" in* "Was man aus Resten alles Gutes machen kann!" *nennt sich wohl eine Pronomengruppe mit substantiviertem Adjektiv zum Pronomen.

Somit ist 'alles' hier ein Indefinitpronomen und kein Indefinitartikel und das substantivierte Adjektiv steht im Neutrum Singular, gemischte Flexion.
Ergo:
*"Was man aus Resten alles Gutes machen kann!" *
*"Was man aus Resten alles Gute machen kann!" 
*


----------



## bearded

An Schimmelreiter
In Deinem Post #4, Schritt 2: _Gutes im Akkusativ mit 'was' übereingestimmt_ im Beispiel ''was man mit Resten Gutes machen kann''.  Ist 'Gutes' hier auch wirklich Akkusativ? Ich hätte vielmehr an Genitivus partitivus gedacht (wie bei 'was man des Guten machen kann', in etwas dichterischer Form).


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Naja, dann wäre _Gesundes _in _Iss etwas Gesundes _auch _genitivus partitivus. _Ich bin ja aus Prinzip für alles zu haben, aber das eigentlich Interessante ist an diesem Thread für mich das Wörtchen _​alles._


----------



## manfy

bearded man said:


> An Schimmelreiter
> In Deinem Post #4, Schritt 2: _Gutes im Akkusativ mit 'was' übereingestimmt_ im Beispiel ''was man mit Resten Gutes machen kann''. Ist 'Gutes' hier auch wirklich Akkusativ? Ich hätte vielmehr an Genitivus partitivus gedacht (wie bei 'was man des Guten machen kann', in etwas dichterischer Form).


Ist dies dann noch partitivus?
Du könntest aber sagen:
"Warum man aus den Resten des Guten nichts Gutes machen kann, verstehe ich nicht!"
"des Guten" ist gen. part., "nichts Gutes" ist Akkusativ.


----------



## bearded

Ihr habt mich überzeugt, denn man sagt ja ''zu etwas Gutem'' (also Apposition im selben Casus wie 'etwas').  Oder ist theoretisch auch ''zu etwas Gutes'' (= zu etwas des Guten) möglich? Vorausdank.


----------



## manfy

Gute Frage! Instinktiv scheint mir folgendes richtig:
"Es hat zu *etwas Gutem* geführt."
"Es hat zu etwas* des Guten* geführt." (genitivus partitivus, glaube ich; und 'etwas' ist dativ.)


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Schritt 1: _*Was* man aus Resten machen kann!
> _Schritt 2: _*Was* man aus Resten *Gutes* machen kann!_
> Schritt 3: _*Was* man aus Resten alles *Gutes* machen kann!
> _


Ich verstehe es eher so:
Schritt 1: _*Was* man aus Resten machen kann!
_Schritt 2a: _*Was* man aus Resten *alles* machen kann!_
Schritt 2b: _*Was* man aus Resten *Gutes* machen kann!_
Synthese: _*Was* man aus Resten *alles Gutes* machen kann!_

Die Tatsache, dass 2a ein eigenständiger Satz ist, schießt m.E. Deine Interpretation als "Quasiadverbiale" aus. Die Interpretation als _Gutes _attribuierendes Indefinitpronomen ist auch auszuschießen, da es in diesem Fall ja _alles Gute _(wie in _Ich wünsche dir alles Gute_) und nicht _alles Gutes _heißen müsste.

Ich sehe im Moment nur die Interpretation von _Gutes_ als Apposition zu _alles;_ also so: _Was man aus Resten alles, Gutes machen kann!_ Dies entspäche auch der Art, wie ich zumindest den Satz aussprechen würde: _alles _und _Gutes _beides gleichmäßig betont mit einer kurzen Pause zwischen den beiden Wörtern.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Schimmelreiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schritt 1: _*Was* man aus Resten machen kann!
> _Schritt 2: _*Was* man aus Resten *Gutes* machen kann!_
> Schritt 3: _*Was* man aus Resten alles *Gutes* machen kann!_
> 
> 
> 
> Ich verstehe es eher so:
> Schritt 1: _*Was* man aus Resten machen kann!
> _Schritt 2a: _*Was* man aus Resten *alles* machen kann!_
> Schritt 2b: _*Was* man aus Resten *Gutes* machen kann!_
> Synthese: _*Was* man aus Resten *alles Gutes* machen kann!_
> 
> Die Tatsache, dass 2a ein eigenständiger Satz ist, schießt m.E. Deine Interpretation als "Quasiadverbiale" aus. Die Interpretation als _Gutes _attribuierendes Indefinitpronomen ist auch auszuschießen, da es in diesem Fall ja _alles Gute _(wie in _Ich wünsche dir alles Gute_) und nicht _alles Gutes _heißen müsste.
> 
> Ich sehe im Moment nur die Interpretation von _Gutes_ als Apposition zu _alles;_ also so: _Was man aus Resten alles, Gutes machen kann!_ Dies entspäche auch der Art, wie ich zumindest den Satz aussprechen würde: _alles _und _Gutes _beides gleichmäßig betont mit einer kurzen Pause zwischen den beiden Wörtern.
Click to expand...

Darf ich ein Beispiel im Dativ bringen?

Schritt 1: _Mit *wem *hast du gesprochen?
_Schritt 2: _Mit *wem Interessanten* hast du gesprochen?
_Schritt 3: _Mit *wem *alles *Interessanten* hast du gesprochen?

_Hier sieht man schön die unflektiert-unapponierte, quasiadverbiale Rolle des Indefinitpronomens.


----------



## Perseas

Ist  "alles" nicht ein adverbialer Akkusativ hier wie in "wer ist alles beteiligt" (Posts #3, #5)?


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Darf ich ein Beispiel im Dativ bringen?
> 
> Schritt 1: _Mit *wem *hast du gesprochen?
> _Schritt 2: _Mit *wem Interessanten* hast du gesprochen?
> _Schritt 3: _Mit *wem *alles *Interessanten* hast du gesprochen?
> 
> _Hier sieht man schön die unflektiert-unapponierte, quasiadverbiale Rolle des Indefinitpronomens.


Dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen. Der Parser in meinem Gehirn kommt bei beim Versuch den Satz _Mit wem alles Interessanten hast du gesprochen?_ zu interpretieren beharrlich mit "Syntax error" zurück.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Schimmelreiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darf ich ein Beispiel im Dativ bringen?
> 
> Schritt 1: _Mit *wem *hast du gesprochen?
> _Schritt 2: _Mit *wem Interessanten* hast du gesprochen?
> _Schritt 3: _Mit *wem *alles *Interessanten* hast du gesprochen?
> 
> _Hier sieht man schön die unflektiert-unapponierte, quasiadverbiale Rolle des Indefinitpronomens.
> 
> 
> 
> Dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen. Der Parser in meinem Gehirn kommt bei beim Versuch den Satz _Mit wem alles Interessanten hast du gesprochen?_ zu interpretieren beharrlich mit "Syntax error" zurück.
Click to expand...

Was sagt er (der Parser) nach einer Ortsveränderung von _alles_?

_Mit wem Interessanten hast du alles gesprochen?

_Vgl. _Wer alles war anwesend? > Wer war alles anwesend?


_PS
Frage 1: Hältst Du _Mit wem Interessanten hast du gesprochen_ für grammatisch (_Interessannten_: Apposition im Dativ; Subfrage: Glaubst Du, _Interessante*m* _sei besser?)?

Frage 2: _Mit wem alles hast du gesprochen _und _Mit wem hast du alles gesprochen_ sind wohl grammatisch, oder?

Frage 3: Lässt sich ein grammatischer Satz bilden, der sowohl _Interessanten _(allenfalls _Interessantem_) als auch _alles_ enthält?







Perseas said:


> Ist "alles" nicht ein adverbialer Akkusativ hier wie in "wer ist alles beteiligt" (Posts #3, #5)?


Was ich immer sage: adverbial!


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> _Mit wem Interessanten hast du alles gesprochen?_


Das akzeptiert er. Ich sehe dein Argument jetzt. Darüber, ob ich ihm folgen mag, muss ich noch hirnen.


----------



## manfy

Geistesblitz! Mich dünkt, wir haben es mit 2 verschiedenen 'alles' zu tun! 

1) Wer alles wird vorlesen? = Wer wird alles vorlesen? => *alles* = Apposition zu Interrogativpronomen 'wer'; meist unflektiert
2) Wer wird all das vorlesen? = Wer wird [das] alles vorlesen? => *all das = [das] alles *= Akkusativobjekt; Indefinitpronomen; flektiert

Vergleich:
Wo fliegst du hin im Urlaub?
Wo überall fliegst du hin im Urlaub? = Wo fliegst du überall hin im Urlaub? -> *überall = Adverb
*
Vielleicht kann man somit 'alles' als Apposition zu 'wer' ebenso als Adverb verstehen/bezeichnen?

---------------
Selbstantwort zur letzten Frage (in Bezug auf Anwendung 1): Nein! 
* da weder Duden noch sonstige websites 'alles' als Adverb andeuten, kann man es dieser Wortart wohl nicht zuordnen (auch wenn es adverbial gebraucht wird)
=> man nennt es wohl ein '*unveränderliches Indefinitpronomen (nur für Sachen)*'. (wie 'etwas' oder 'nichts')

* bezüglich Satzgliedterminologie kann man es laut Wiki auch nicht als Apposition bezeichnen, da es nicht austauschbar ist. Somit scheint es eher ein Attribut zum Pronomen 'wer' zu sein.

Fazit:
1) Wer alles wird kommen? = Wer wird alles kommen? => *alles* = unveränderliches Indefinitpronomen; Attribut zum Interrogativpronomen 'wer' 
-> je nach Verb muss darauf geachtet werden, dass 'alles' als Satzobjekt missverstanden werden könnte (mit Ausnahme der "Wer alles..."-Anwendung)

2) Wer wird all das vorlesen? = Wer wird alles vorlesen? => *all das = alles *= Satzobjekt (hier Akkusativ); Indefinitpronomen für "das Alles"; flektiert nach Kasus und Singular Neutrum (entsprechend "das Alles")
3) Wer wird all die vorlesen? = Wer wird alle vorlesen? => *all die = alle [z.B. Bücher] *= Satzobjekt (hier Akkusativ); Indefinitpronomen für Sachen und Personen; Basiswort 'all' ist flektiert nach Genus, Kasus, Numerus des ersetzten Nomens
4) Wer wird alle Bücher vorlesen? => *alle Bücher *= Satzobjekt (hier Akkusativ); Indefinitartikel; Basiswort 'all' ist flektiert nach Genus, Kasus, Numerus des Nomens


----------



## bearded

> manfy
> Vielleicht kann man somit 'alles' als Apposition zu 'wer' ebenso als Adverb verstehen?


 Ich glaube kaum. Eine Apposition sollte doch im selben Kasus sein wie ihr Bezugswort.  Hier ist 'alles' jedoch unflektiert (z.B. mit wem alles hast du gesprochen? Hier besteht keine Kasus-Übereinstimmung).  Dieses adverbiale 'alles' ist schwer einzuordnen - geschweige denn zu übersetzen, denn nichts Ähnliches existiert in anderen Sprachen, soviel ich weiß.  Eini typische deutsche Besonderheit.


----------



## manfy

bearded man said:


> Ich glaube kaum. Eine Apposition sollte doch im selben Kasus sein wie ihr Bezugswort. Hier ist 'alles' jedoch unflektiert (z.B. mit wem alles hast du gesprochen? Hier besteht keine Kasus-Übereinstimmung). Dieses adverbiale 'alles' ist schwer einzuordnen - geschweige denn zu übersetzen, denn nichts Ähnliches existiert in anderen Sprachen, soviel ich weiß. Eini typische deutsche Besonderheit.


 Das ist ein guter, weiterer Grund, warum man 'alles' nicht als Apposition klassifizieren kann. (und auch nicht als Adverb, da es in der Anwendung nicht allen Adverb-Grundregeln entspricht)
"...'alles' jedoch unflektiert..." ist eigentlich nicht richtig. Es ist eine flektierte, aber unveränderliche Version von 'all'. Ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied!


----------



## Perseas

Aus den Beispielen ist es zu erkennen, dass es immer ein Fragepronomen gibt (_wer, was, mit wem_), wenn "alles" diese Bedeutung hat, wie sie in diesem Thread diskutiert wird. Kann das als Regel gelten?



Vgbndlbn said:


> Was man aus Resten alles Gutes machen kann!


 Als zweites möchte ich mal den Satz etwas umschreiben. Ich vermute, der zweite Satz ist falsch, für den ersten Satz bin mir nicht sicher. Danke im Voraus.

1. _Alles Gutes, was man aus Resten machen kann._
2. _Man kann aus Resten alles Gutes machen._


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Perseas said:


> 1. _Alles Gutes, was man aus Resten machen kann._
> 2. _Man kann aus Resten alles Gutes machen._


Beides ist falsch; richtig ist vielmehr: 

_Alles Gute, was man aus Resten machen kann, [kannst du hier kaufen].
__Man kann aus Resten alles Gute machen._ - Das glaub' ich zwar nicht, aber so ist es grammatisch.

Du gebrauchst hier _alles _attributiv, nicht "adverbial" (der "adverbiale" Gebrauch ist jener in _Was weißt du alles?_ und, wie ich glaube, auch in _Was man aus Resten alles Gutes machen kann_​).


PS
Natürlich ist _was_ in _alles Gute, was man aus Resten machen kann_ kein 





Perseas said:


> Fragepronomen


sondern ein Relativpronomen. In 





Vgbndlbn said:


> *Was man aus Resten alles Gutes machen kann!*


ist es in der Tat ein Fragepronomen und leitet einen indirekten Fragesatz ein: _[__Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt,] was man aus Resten alles Gutes machen kann._


----------



## manfy

Perseas said:


> Aus den Beispielen ist es zu erkennen, dass es immer ein Fragepronomen gibt (_wer, was, mit wem_), wenn "alles" diese Bedeutung hat, wie sie in diesem Thread diskutiert wird. Kann das als Regel gelten?


  
Genau so scheint es auch zu sein:



			
				Vgbndlbn said:
			
		

> *Was man aus Resten alles Gutes machen kann!*


'alles' gehört hier nicht zum Nomen 'Gutes', sondern ist ein Attribut des Fragepronomens. Dieses Attribut ist optional, aber da das Fragepronomen 'was' Singular ausdrückt, wird das Pronomen 'alles' oft benutzt, wenn man explizit die Pluralbedeutung der Frage unterstreichen möchte, d.h. wenn man eine Antwort im Plural erwartet. 

Umstellprobe: 
*Was alles man aus Resten Gutes machen kann!
*Nun erkennt man, dass 'Gutes' als Nomen ohne Artikel und ohne Pronomen gebraucht ist, ergo starke Flexion ist nötig (Gutes = Singular Neutrum Akkusativ)

In der Originalversion ist dies identisch, aber die Aneinanderreihung von 'alles Gutes' verlockt zur Fehlinterpretation.
*Was man aus Resten alles Gutes machen kann!*

Auch bei den Alternativversionen bleiben die Wortfunktionen unverändert:
*Was man aus Resten Gutes machen kann!*
*Was man aus Resten alles machen kann!*


In deiner Umformung aber:
1. _Alles Gute, was man aus Resten machen kann._
Nun 'alles' ist ein Attribut von 'Gute' und wirkt gleichzeitig wie ein bestimmter Artikel, ergo schwache Flexion (alles/das Gute = Singular Neutrum Nominativ; alles ist ein Indefinitartikel)

ebenso in deiner Umformung zum Hauptsatz:
2. _Man kann aus Resten alles Gute machen. _(hier, alles/das Gute = Singular Neutrum Akkusativ; alles ist ein Indefinitartikel)


----------

